# New here, first post.



## Disappearing (May 17, 2015)

Like many, I have been stalking the forums for some time now.. Background- DP began 10 months ago after a panic attack brought on by stress and loss in my life. Researched my symptoms, found a psychologist. He believes DP/DR is a symptom of something else, but not a standalone disorder.

I have all the classic symptoms, but also have some thoughts that dont make any sense.. I have found people with similar symptoms but none that are exactly like mine.. I cannot seem to articulate my feelings to my psychologist. Perhaps I could tell you my thoughts and you could help me word what I'm trying to say? Please. Help me word this properly.

I think about why I can't see my own eyes but I can see everyone else's? I don't feel like any life happens unless I am a part of it. Is that the same for all humans? Is that normal? When I try to imagine life going on that I am not a part of or there to witness, my brain just shuts down. I can't picture it. I can't picture or imagine any life without me in it, or without me there to see it.. I can't imagine looking out of someone else's eyes. Is that what it means to be an individual? Is it the same for everyone? I can't believe that there are millions of people living life every day, but all I know is what is around me? Is that the same for all humans? I don't feel human anymore. Life is like a movie, and I'm the main character? When I eat in a restaurant, I can only taste what I am eating. I can only feel what I am feeling. And I can't believe that everyone else in the room is also an individual, and they are starring in their life's movie.. I wonder how I appear to other people, or if they see out of their eyes at all. The world only exists when I'm a part of it.. Is that the same for everyone? Millions of other people? Really? Please reassure me. It makes me wonder if I am God? Or something. will the world exist without me in it? When I go to sleep, does the world still exist? How do I know? Is this the same for all people? I don't understand that other people can be alive and not know about me. I don't know if I can really die because then the world won't exist anymore?

Please explain? Please reassure? Please help me word this in a way my doctor can understand


----------



## Disappearing (May 17, 2015)

Please answer... Someone...


----------



## intothequarry (May 16, 2015)

Everyone's experience is different. Dp can be very movie like, I can relate to that.


----------



## Disappearing (May 17, 2015)

Please tell me if any of my thoughts make sense to anyone? And if they don't make sense, tell me why? Because maybe I can use that logic to feel better about them?


----------



## Jodie (Oct 14, 2014)

Your thoughts do make sense.. although it sounds asthough you have been thinking very deeply about things (which everyone does on this site and with DP/DR) your thoughts sound asthough you are touching on solopsism syndrome, which i also touched on when i was going through DP, one of the weirdest things for me to accept, was consciousness. As hard as it may be to believe you are just one of billions of people and animals with consciousness on this planet, it is true. it's also hard to make yourself feel how it would feel to be somebody else, because yes, you are an you, an individual - nobody is like you here. But i truely believe you are not God or the only real person alive, because i am here writing this post and i am real. We are all as inferior, as we are important on this planet as once we are gone it will continue without us. life is just what you make it, there are billions of humans on the planet, all with feelings and individual personalities. life is but consciousness for us and it's very difficult to imagine non-conciousness, which is what will happen upon death... try not to think so hard about things we have a beautiful life and opportunity to just chill and enjoy the ride, much love


----------



## livingdeadgirrrl (May 16, 2015)

Omg when my dp/dr came on I had a thought just like that. "Why can't I ever see my own face unless I look in the mirror but i can see everyone else." It bothered me for hours even though it's something that's always been that way.


----------



## Jodie (Oct 14, 2014)

same so fucked up haha, you get past this dont worry x


----------



## Disappearing (May 17, 2015)

What does it even mean? There must be something deeper.


----------



## WorkingOnIt (Oct 10, 2014)

It means your experience isn't exactly all being integrated together into something whole that makes sense.

This doesn't make you "god", it makes you a person who doesn't feel like a person.

What kind of deeper meaning are you imagining?


----------



## Disappearing (May 17, 2015)

I don't know... That it's all impossible.. I can't imagine anothers consciousness, because I can't prove anyone but myself. And that it is impossible to believe that life exists without me in it or when I'm not around to see it/hear it/ experience it&#8230; Isn't it technically that way for everyone? It's sort of makes me feel like every human in the world exists on a different plane of some sort.?

Are these common symptoms of DP/DR? Does it sound like something more serious, or a different disorder entirely?


----------



## Sam1814 (Dec 24, 2014)

I understand of this. Literally every word you said.. I was just trying to explain it to my counselor too, and I can't seem to explain it at all. I'd love to hear if anyone else has experienced ANY these thoughts, even just one or two.. and what they did to get rid of them.. Because I've read every entry on this forum and I never find anyone (until now) with thoughts/symptoms like these. Which is so not reassuring ????


----------



## SantosB (Jun 4, 2014)

Well. Your left hemisphere, the rational, is guiding your life as a DPDR person. You are feeling the same as a robot can feel. Your neuronal access to the right hemisphere is closed, so, your perception of the world and about yourself is distorted. A DPDR person can reach a very high philosophical goals, who am I?, what is the world?, What is my mind?,...

THOSE KIND OF QUESTIONS ARE INSANE FOR EVERY HUMAN BEING. Logical mind was created to help us to reach our goals on Earth to be happier.

The right hemisphere of your brain, very connected with your limbic system (amygdala, hippocampus,...) is out of your scope, and it is responsible to process images, art, creativity, colours, 3D vision, etc...

Please, visit my blog in my signature and you will find all the answers.

A DPDR person knows, but cannot feel.


----------

